# Is this IBS?



## fatedtopretend99 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can help me out here as I've been feeling hopeless. I haven't been officially diagnosed with IBS but I am certain this is the cause of my symptoms. I'm looking for more opinions to help me out.

I started feeling different back in September 2014, it was a pretty stressful month and I noticed my bowel movements changing. I was pretty regular before but now I started passing bowel movements every 4-5 days. And during those days in between I was always bloated and experienced cramps especially on my left side. Whenever I did have a bowel movement my cramps would go away momentarily but i always felt like I didn't "relieve" myself entirely, like i had more still to pass that wouldn't come out.
This went on for months, I went to the doctor and she basically just confirmed my stomach felt blocked up and told me to eat more fiber. It helped just a little.

This went on for another year until I went again to see the doctor this past December. I had blood work done and everything was fine. She didn't mention IBS at all be just told me to eat 25 grams of fiber a day and drink more water.
So now I have been going to the bathroom more regularly, it's getting to 2 times a day on some days, but I've been experiencing a new symptom for the past few months: gas This is the part that's driving me insane the most. Not only is gas embarrassing but it's also been painful, my stomach cramps, my lower back hurts and it seems to be coming on no matter what I eat. The pain isn't strong enough to take a pain reliever for it but it just feels uncomfortable.
I'm still experiencing cramping, bloating, and feeling like I haven't relieved myself entirely. Every time I read IBS symptoms I feel like this has to be what I'm dealing with.

Just some other info: I'm 24, a normal weight, and I do have anxiety. I have never had these symptoms: vomiting, weight loss, change or loss in appetite, blood in stool or fever. There is no history of cancer in my family either.

I've been wanting to share this for a while on an IBS forum because this is really affecting my social life because whenever my symptoms act up I just want to avoid everybody and I'm feeling depressed about it. Any advice or tips is much appreciated.


----------



## un_gabo (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes, it sounds like IBS, though it would be better if you can be diagnosed and go to a gastroenterologist. But I can tell you that I'm also young, normal weight and have not had vomiting, weight losss nor blood in stool either (changes of appetite yes, in my bad days). If your main problem is gas, you can also consider SIBO. Interesting that you've been able to identify stress problems with the start of your symptoms.

Greetings!


----------



## fatedtopretend99 (Feb 26, 2016)

@un_gabo thank you for your input. I actually had a few days of no symptoms and it felt great! I'm also starting to notice that the gas tends to happen when I'm at work so I'm thinking its a combination of what I'm eating and stress.

I researched foods that cause gas and it's pretty much everything that I love: broccoli, bagels, cheese...I'm thinking of maintains a food journal to see how much of those foods I can eat before it starts to affect me. And I'm working on maintaining my anixety- on days when I'm out having fun I barely notice any symptoms at all. This is the most positive I've felt in a while


----------



## fatedtopretend99 (Feb 26, 2016)

Update- I did go back to the doctors and she confirmed I have IBS. I was given IBgard and prescription (forgot what it's called) that I can take when needed. Also I have to moderate some foods I eat to see which is causing my excessive gas.

Anyone have experience with taking IBgard? Or anything else you've taken that's helped with gas?


----------

